# Barack Obama ist der neue Präsident der USA. Wen hätten Sie gewählt, hätten Sie wählen dürfen?



## Administrator (13. November 2008)

*Barack Obama ist der neue Präsident der USA. Wen hätten Sie gewählt, hätten Sie wählen dürfen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## sUnNi-BoY (13. November 2008)

*AW: Barack Obama ist der neue Präsident der USA. Wen hätten Sie gewählt, hätten Sie wählen dürfen?*

Ich denke dies ist ein eher eindeutiges Ergebnis. Auch in meinem Freundeskreis waren alle für Barack Obama.


----------



## bsekranker (13. November 2008)

*AW: Barack Obama ist der neue Präsident der USA. Wen hätten Sie gewählt, hätten Sie wählen dürfen?*

Fehlen da nicht noch ein paar Antwortalternativen? Bob Barr für die Liberalen? Chuck Baldwin für die Konservativen? Cynthia McKinney für die Grünen? Wenigstens Ralph Nader?


----------



## Dimebag (13. November 2008)

*AW: Barack Obama ist der neue Präsident der USA. Wen hätten Sie gewählt, hätten Sie wählen dürfen?*



			
				bsekranker am 13.11.2008 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlen da nicht noch ein paar Antwortalternativen? Bob Barr für die Liberalen? Chuck Baldwin für die Konservativen? Cynthia McKinney für die Grünen? Wenigstens Ralph Nader?



Jo, genau wie "ich hätte ungültig gewählt" oder "Enthaltung".

Mir ist Obama lieber als die Fritte, aber bis jetzt hatte noch jeder der letzten Präsidenten seinen Krieg mit durchaus unangenehmem Beigeschmack... 

Trotzdem bin ich gespannt - und ein Wenig hoffnungsvoll auch


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2008)

*AW: Barack Obama ist der neue Präsident der USA. Wen hätten Sie gewählt, hätten Sie wählen dürfen?*

[x] Chuck Norris, Kandidat der Dummokraten

knapp vor

[ ] M.Inem, Kandidat der Rap-publikaner


----------



## McDrake (13. November 2008)

*AW: Barack Obama ist der neue Präsident der USA. Wen hätten Sie gewählt, hätten Sie wählen dürfen?*

Paris Hilton!!!1111
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=k4WDjuiQmxA


----------



## BilliWillis (21. November 2008)

*AW: Barack Obama ist der neue Präsident der USA. Wen hätten Sie gewählt, hätten Sie wählen dürfen?*

Und wieder einmal ein unvollständige PC-Games Umfrage: Was ist wenn ich beide nicht gewählt hätte?


----------



## Peter23 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Barack Obama ist der neue Präsident der USA. Wen hätten Sie gewählt, hätten Sie wählen dürfen?*



			
				BilliWillis am 21.11.2008 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder einmal ein unvollständige PC-Games Umfrage: Was ist wenn ich beide nicht gewählt hätte?



Dann hättest du deine Stimme verschenkt, faktisch herrscht in den USA ein Zweiparteiensystem.


----------



## tobyan (21. November 2008)

*AW: Barack Obama ist der neue Präsident der USA. Wen hätten Sie gewählt, hätten Sie wählen dürfen?*

[X]John Mc Cain

Die Amis bzw. die ganze Welt wird schon sehen, was sie sich mit Obama eingebrockt haben/hat


----------



## XgAmEr (22. November 2008)

*AW: Barack Obama ist der neue Präsident der USA. Wen hätten Sie gewählt, hätten Sie wählen dürfen?*

Nee wär JohnMcCain an die Macht gekommen hätten wir in wenigen Jahren den 3. Weltkrieg!!!    

Aber Obama ist jung und weiss wie das Lebenist und wo die Schwachstellen Amerikas sind!

McCain dagegen hat von mir aus gesehen keine Ahnung vom heutigen Leben in den USA und sagt nur Greift an greift an greift an!!!  
Und sowieso McCain hat zuviel graue Haare am SAck finde ich der würde e seine Amtszeit nicht überleben


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2008)

*AW: Barack Obama ist der neue Präsident der USA. Wen hätten Sie gewählt, hätten Sie wählen dürfen?*



			
				XgAmEr am 22.11.2008 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee wär JohnMcCain an die Macht gekommen hätten wir in wenigen Jahren den 3. Weltkrieg!!!
> 
> Aber Obama ist jung und weiss wie das Lebenist und wo die Schwachstellen Amerikas sind!
> 
> ...



Er hätte sich wahrscheinlich zuerst mit dem deutschen Präsidenten Putin getroffen    
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=E5ENwej0fpc


----------



## SMB_Horny (26. November 2008)

*AW: Barack Obama ist der neue Präsident der USA. Wen hätten Sie gewählt, hätten Sie wählen dürfen?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.11.2008 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hätte sich wahrscheinlich zuerst mit dem deutschen Präsidenten Putin getroffen
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=E5ENwej0fpc


Sehen die da alle nicht durch oder was? McCain tat doch immer so als wäre er der Außenpolitik-Experte aber so ganz kann das ja nicht stimmen. *gg*


----------

